# DIVA, la webradio exclusivement consacrée à l'opéra



## Ludwig (Nov 11, 2009)

« DIVA » la web radio exclusivement consacrée à l'opéra (diffusion 24h/24h)

*PROGRAMME DU 14 au 21 FEVRIER*

Opéras diffusés en intégralité :
La vie pour le tsar (Glinka) Markevitch, Gedda, Stich-Randall, Christoff
Les Pêcheurs de perles (Bizet) Dervaux, Micheau, Gedda, Blanc
L'Italiana in Algeri (Rossini) Lopez-Cobos, Larmore, Corbelli, Giménez
Sniegourotchka (Rimsky-Korsakov)
Les Huguenots (Meyerbeer) Bonynge, Sutherland, Arroyo, Ghiuselev, Bacquier
Don Pasquale (Donizetti) Muti, Freni, Nucci, Bruscantini
Esclarmonde (Massenet) Bonynge, Sutherland, Tourangeau, Aragall, Quilico

Opéras diffusés en extraits :
Maometto II (Rossini) Gelmetti, Gasdia, Pertusi, Vargas, Scalchi
La Serva padrona (Paisiello) Cremonesi, Abete, Forte
L'Elisire d'amore (Donizetti) Gavazzeni, Scotto, Bergonzi, Taddei
Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck) Gardiner, Allen, Aler, Montague, Massis

Emissions à thème :
Les années 1890-1900, les années 1835-1839, les années 1775-1779, « A votre service » (les soubrettes, valets, femmes de chambre, pages etc.), « Tout feu, tout flamme » (les scènes avec incendie, bûcher, flammes, brasier etc.), Opéra et littérature …

Séquences dédiées à un interprète, un compositeur ou un type vocal :
Roberto Alagna, Rita Streich, Julia Varady, Victoria de Los Angeles, Hans Hotter, Emmy Destinn, Marilyn Horne, Arthur Endrèze, Léo Delibes, Joseph Haydn, Gaetano Donizetti …

*Et puis… des écoutes comparatives d'airs célèbres du répertoire, un Abécédaire, des récitals, des archives sonores, le programme des auditeurs et bientôt une histoire de l'opéra…*

Pour consulter tous nos programmes et les horaires de diffusion :
http://www.radionomy.com/diva.aspx

Pour écouter « DIVA »
http://listen.radionomy.com/diva.m3u

Musicalement
Fidelio


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Très sympa, merci pour le lien et les infos.


----------



## Ludwig (Nov 11, 2009)

« DIVA » la web radio exclusivement consacrée à l'opéra (diffusion 24h/24h)

PROGRAMME DU 1er au 7 mars

*Opéras diffusés en intégralité :*

Il Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) Abbado, Prey, Berganza
Il Viaggio a Reims (Rossini) Abbado, Gasdia, Nucci, Raimondi, Ramey, Cuberli, Ricciarelli, Araiza, Dara
Moïse et Pharaon (Rossini) Jurowski, Pertusi, Workman, Aliev
Zelmira (Rossini) Scimone, Gasdia, Fink, Merritt, Matteuzzi
Maometto II (Rossini) Gelmetti, Gasdia, Scalchi, Vargas, Pertusi
Die Zauberflöte (Mozart) Solti, Talvela, Burrows, Deutekom, Fischer-Dieskau, Lorengar, Prey, Sotin, Kollo, holm
Die Walküre (Wagner) Haitink, Marton Morris, Studer, Salminen Meier, Goldberg
I Pagliacchi (Leoncavallo) Prêtre, Domingo, Stratas, Pons
La Vestale (Spontini) Muti, Michaels-Moore, Raftery, Kavrakos, Huffstodt, Graves
Les Vêpres Siciliennes (Verdi) Rossi, Taylor, Dean, Howlett, Bonhomme
Rinaldo (Haendel) Fischer, Horne, Palacio, De Carolis, Colombara

*Emissions à thème :*
Les années 1820-1824, les années 1790-1800, les années 1870-1880, « le mythe de Faust », « Victor Hugo et l'opéra», « l'opéra tchèque », « Verdi et Religion »…

« Tristan und Isolde » (Wagner) raconté par Fanny Ardant

*Séquences dédiées à un interprète, un compositeur ou un type vocal :*
Agnès Baltsa, Mario Lanza, Alfredo Kraus, Beverly Sills, René Pape, Jennifer Larmore, Placido Domingo, Edita Gruberova, Renata Tebaldi, Mirella Freni, Pilar Lorengar, Jon Vickers, Kathleen Ferrier, Gundula Janowitz, Nathalie Stutzmann, les duos, les trios …
Et puis… des écoutes comparatives d'airs célèbres du répertoire, un Abécédaire, des récitals, des archives sonores, le programme des auditeurs et bientôt une histoire de l'opéra…

Pour consulter tous nos programmes et les horaires de diffusion :
http://www.radionomy.com/diva.aspx

Pour écouter « DIVA »
http://listen.radionomy.com/diva.m3u

Musicalement
Fidelio


----------



## sergio (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for the information!


----------

